# Problem using Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN router



## bahnbahn (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi All,

I just got myself a  Siemens Gigaset Wireless Router SE361 WLan and did the basic setup and only want to use the wired part and not wireless but am unable to get the internet running.

IS there anything that Im missing. As about the firmware I have not done any firmware update. From what I see there at 2 available, 0.0.1 and 0.0.2. Im thinking do i have to do both or just the 2nd one assuming it includes the first as well.

Any thots or ideas would help.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make and model of the router you're using with this box?


----------



## bahnbahn (Oct 5, 2010)

Im using a Motorola SB5101E modem with this router....The D-Link router works fine but the Siemens is not connecting...I think its got to do with the configuration.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First time you've mentioned a D-Link router, what model is that?

As for firmware updates, just use the latest one for your specific model.


----------



## bahnbahn (Oct 5, 2010)

I was able to resolve the issue myself. In the advanced settings, all I had to do was change the IP settings from Automatic to Dynamic and voila, the internet came through.


----------



## bahnbahn (Oct 5, 2010)

I was able to resolve the issue myself. In the advanced settings, under Internet and Internet connection all I had to do was change the Protocol settings from PPPoE to Dynamic and voila, the internet came through. Hope this helps others with the same issue.


----------



## kennn (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I had thesame problem and had to update the firmware to the latest version. This can be downloaded from the company website. Secondly, go to advanced settings and changed the Protocol settings from PPPoE to Dynamic. It works great.


----------

